# Penn International 16VS 2 spd. $240 Shipped



## RoccoS (May 4, 2014)

Reel is in outstanding condition with no rash anywhere and operates flawlessly. Does not come with box. Payment through either Zelle Cash App or Venmo..Free shipping to lower 48 unfortunately I have moved away from the saltwater so I'm selling off some of the reels I've compiled over the years feel free to call with any questions... It has been kept inside my home in a crown Royal bag the reel is flawless


----------



## 76ers_76 (12 mo ago)

Sent this person money on venmo and they stopped responding. BE AWARE.

Edit: Confirmed scammer. Turns out RoccoS, or Anthony, is an addict using any means to collect some money for his drugs. I hope he uses the $50 he stole from me for some treatment.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

Good looks. I was really thinking about taking the chance lol


----------



## 76ers_76 (12 mo ago)

Surfjunkie said:


> Good looks. I was really thinking about taking the chance lol


Yeah he'll give you his phone number, smooth talk you into buying it (he's a former motorcycle dealer), then disappear after you send him the money.


----------

